# Smoking in your Van



## witzend (Jun 5, 2017)

I often see people who have just arrived on site get out to have a fag a French woman nr us have got out to have at least 3 in the last hour and stands outside the door talking to her man most of the smoke going back inside in any case the smell on her is taken back in the van so making it obvious to a non smoker that the van has had a smoker in it  its laughable really if smokes so bad for a van that they smoke them selves


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 6, 2017)

cannot understand anybody that smokes in there home ,van  we all smoke myself wife and daughter but wouldn't dream of smoking in the home or the caravan ,especialy when the grand kids live in the home and go in the van .wont smoke in the car either .


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 6, 2017)

I gave up my pipe about 12 years ago and can still be seen following pipe smokers down the street to get a whiff.


----------



## El Veterano (Jun 6, 2017)

We deliberatly avoid buying second hand vehicles that have been smoked in, you can never get rid of the stink. Likewise there are 2 bars, our nearest 2 bars actually, here in France, who beleive it or not both allow smoking in the bar. We very seldom visit them now as your clothes just stink of fags the moment you walk in there. Funny really because years ago back in the day when a lot of people smoked and you couldn't see from one end of a pub to the other because of the smoke, we used to think it was quite normal! Times change. For the record I've never smoked but have never had a problem (until recently) being close to others that do, and my partner quit the habit 25 years ago.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 6, 2017)

I would never buy a vehicle that had been smoked in (yes, ex-smoker for my sins), you can't miss it.

We recently got a cab from a hotel in Troon to the airport & the driver obviously thought that if he had a crafty fag with the window open he could away with it. There is a difference between smoke on people & smoke in the upholstery - yuck!

I had to ask my ex to stay away for at least 5 minutes and take lots of deep breaths after having a fag because he was still breathing it out after putting it out & it triggered my asthma.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 6, 2017)

Can ex smokers be compared to born again Christians/Jews/ Muslims in being more consumed by the subject than the never smoked brigade?


----------



## Thermocline (Jun 6, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> Can ex smokers be compared to born again Christians/Jews/ Muslims in being more consumed by the subject than the never smoked brigade?


I never smoked and I think I'm just as against the stink as any ex-smoker. We were looking for a van recently and one we went to was so smelly of smoke stink that we didn't even go in through the door. So to answer your question - no, I don't think the newly converted are any more vocal about this than anyone else. 



Thermocline


----------



## groyne (Jun 6, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> Can ex smokers be compared to born again Christians/Jews/ Muslims in being more consumed by the subject than the never smoked brigade?



No, but I stopped 12896 days ago.:dance:


----------



## izwozral (Jun 6, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> Can ex smokers be compared to born again Christians/Jews/ Muslims in being more consumed by the subject than the never smoked brigade?



I am an ex smoking fundamentalist. Smokers stink and they should be stubbed out, I declare a fagwa against you all.:wave:


----------



## Robmac (Jun 6, 2017)

I smoke in my van, but only when driving, and not if my wife and dog are with me.

I don't smoke in the house, although I used to many years ago.


----------



## barryd (Jun 6, 2017)

For those of you still smoking have you tried electric vaping?  I tried for years to quit and never managed it.  A couple of years ago I started vaping and cut down considerably on full fat real fags, mainly kept them for when boozing.  About a year or so ago I knocked the real fags on the head.   The vaping kit now is so good there really isnt a need to smoke real fags anymore.  I tried various kits for years and they never really cut the mustard but they do now.

All I smoke is menthol juice.  Its cheap as chips now and I get batteries off ebay which last about three to six months for a fiver or so.  a little glass Kanga tank and coil for about another fiver and a bottle of Menthol juice for less than two quid lasts a week.

Its worked for me and I feel so much better for it.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 6, 2017)

barryd said:


> For those of you still smoking have you tried electric vaping?  I tried for years to quit and never managed it.  A couple of years ago I started vaping and cut down considerably on full fat real fags, mainly kept them for when boozing.  About a year or so ago I knocked the real fags on the head.   The vaping kit now is so good there really isnt a need to smoke real fags anymore.  I tried various kits for years and they never really cut the mustard but they do now.
> 
> All I smoke is menthol juice.  Its cheap as chips now and I get batteries off ebay which last about three to six months for a fiver or so.  a little glass Kanga tank and coil for about another fiver and a bottle of Menthol juice for less than two quid lasts a week.
> 
> Its worked for me and I feel so much better for it.



At the moment Barry, I have enough duty free baccy to last me about another 3 weeks, I am then going to give it a go.

I have a vapour thingymabob, but haven't found the right strength just yet, so I am finding it a bit harsh. I will probably end up with a mildish nicotine flavour.


----------



## barryd (Jun 6, 2017)

Robmac said:


> At the moment Barry, I have enough duty free baccy to last me about another 3 weeks, I am then going to give it a go.
> 
> I have a vapour thingymabob, but haven't found the right strength just yet, so I am finding it a bit harsh. I will probably end up with a mildish nicotine flavour.



It took me an age to find the right kit and juice Rob.  There are one or two useful forums which I used but mainly it was experimenting.  These are the little tanks I use, the old style ones with the big wick were crap. KangerTech Black Evod Glass Clearomizer: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care

I Tried a few of the gimmicky odd flavours but never got away with them.  I always smoked menthol anyway so thats what i went for. Hangsen Menthol Sensation.   They seem a good manufacturer.  Hangsen E liquids 10 for £16.99 Free Delivery | Cheap E Cig Liquid

Some of the better shops let you try different ones as well these days.  Good luck.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 6, 2017)

barryd said:


> It took me an age to find the right kit and juice Rob.  There are one or two useful forums which I used but mainly it was experimenting.  These are the little tanks I use, the old style ones with the big wick were crap. KangerTech Black Evod Glass Clearomizer: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care
> 
> I Tried a few of the gimmicky odd flavours but never got away with them.  I always smoked menthol anyway so thats what i went for. Hangsen Menthol Sensation.   They seem a good manufacturer.  Hangsen E liquids 10 for £16.99 Free Delivery | Cheap E Cig Liquid
> 
> Some of the better shops let you try different ones as well these days.  Good luck.



I have the Istick basic from Eleaf Barry. Not sure how it will perform, as I know people who pay 5 times what these cost for a machine, and they reckon it won't compare, but I'll give it a go.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 6, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I have the Istick basic from Eleaf Barry. Not sure how it will perform, as I know people who pay 5 times what these cost for a machine, and they reckon it won't compare, but I'll give it a go.



I've been vaping for 2 years after being a 40 fag a day person for 35 years.
I tried at least 5 types of ecig and god knows how many liquids until I went for a Kangertech evod mega. 
Regarding the liquids I can best describe it's like when you change cigarette brands, flavour is different and some appear harsh on the throat.
I finally decided to just keep persevering with one type of liquid, I think it was a lemon flavour and within a short period of time I started to enjoy it.
I now tend to stick to a couple of flavours and wouldn't thank you for a cigarette. I'm now hooked on the ecig but clothing doesn't stink, they are much more socially acceptable than the evil weed and finally much healthier.
I do smoke it in the house and motorhome and it's no different than when I have a scented candle burning.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jun 6, 2017)

I started pipe smoking when my wife stopped smoking.I was a serious pipe smoker with several pipes including several Meerschaum pipes I tried to stop several times rarely lasting a few days I kept a tea cheats in my garage for tobacco tins I only smoked Gold Block most tins had a bit of tobacco left in them occasionally when i ran out of bacca I would raid the tins. I would not buy a van much to my dealers amusement if it would not hold 3 pipes in the ashtray. About 20 years ago I was raiding my tins having run out of tobacco I salvaged a few pipes worth and sat and thought about the wasted money I had spent over £40 that week I suddenly thought I could burn 2 twenty-four notes every week and still be in pocket, I gave all my accoutrements away and can count on one hand the times I have missed a pipe. It's easy to stop if you have the incentive. I still have the tea chest and a dwindling supply of empty tins everybody that comes in my garage only seems to come for a handful of tins.

Alf








barryd said:


> For those of you still smoking have you tried electric vaping?  I tried for years to quit and never managed it.  A couple of years ago I started vaping and cut down considerably on full fat real fags, mainly kept them for when boozing.  About a year or so ago I knocked the real fags on the head.   The vaping kit now is so good there really isnt a need to smoke real fags anymore.  I tried various kits for years and they never really cut the mustard but they do now.
> 
> All I smoke is menthol juice.  Its cheap as chips now and I get batteries off ebay which last about three to six months for a fiver or so.  a little glass Kanga tank and coil for about another fiver and a bottle of Menthol juice for less than two quid lasts a week.
> 
> Its worked for me and I feel so much better for it.


----------



## barryd (Jun 6, 2017)

All this talk about Pipes.  I love the smell of Pipes. Hardly see them these days but this thread has reminded me of my Granddad who never had one out of his mouth.  He died in 1984 but I Can still smell the flipping thing right now.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 6, 2017)

Pipes have had certain advantages in the past. Harold Wilson only increased the tax on cigarettes and left pipe tobacco alone. Added to which you never needed to throw away half a smoke when going into a building, just shove the pipe in a pocket, ready for the light up on the way out. This also had the advantage of warming the body area close to the pocket.


----------



## john1974 (Jun 6, 2017)

started vaping 2 years ago and havent looked back. rob I tried tobacco flavour straight away and found it harsh..now I use sweeter flavours generally   ..have an arc mini


----------



## winks (Jun 6, 2017)

Thermocline said:


> I never smoked and I think I'm just as against the stink as any ex-smoker. We were looking for a van recently and one we went to was so smelly of smoke stink that we didn't even go in through the door. So to answer your question - no, I don't think the newly converted are any more vocal about this than anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Thermocline



Have to agree. We had  a look at a van near Stranraer and even though the seller had changed some upholstery the thing still smelled of stale smoke and big sweaty dog:scared:.
How the hell that was ever going to sell is beyond me.

I guess the user name and Helensburgh give no clues to your occupation eh?

Cheers

H


----------



## izwozral (Jun 6, 2017)

Last Saturday a friend was walking through Warrington when somebody told her, her handbag was on fire, it turned out to be her vaping device which had overheated. She was well hacked off because her nearly new expensive handbag had a large scorch mark. Apparently, it is not uncommon for vaping devices to ignite.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 6, 2017)

izwozral said:


> Last Saturday a friend was walking through Warrington when somebody told her, her handbag was on fire, it turned out to be her vaping device which had overheated. She was well hacked off because her nearly new expensive handbag had a large scorch mark. Apparently, it is not uncommon for vaping devices to ignite.



So that's how you do it!!

It took me ages to light mine with a lighter. :mad1:


----------



## Robmac (Jun 6, 2017)

barryd said:


> .......  I always smoked menthol anyway so thats what i went for. Hangsen Menthol Sensation.   They seem a good manufacturer.  Hangsen E liquids 10 for £16.99 Free Delivery | Cheap E Cig Liquid
> 
> Some of the better shops let you try different ones as well these days.  Good luck.



The offer at the moment is 5x10ml bottles for £10.99 with free delivery Barry.

I've just ordered a mixture of flavours (nothing too fancy though), to give them a try.

Incidentally, I've now fired my machine up and had a go with a bottle of 6mg strength Menthol flavour I had lying about, and I have to say, I'm getting the hang of it. I haven't had a fag since your first post!

Thanks mate!


----------



## barryd (Jun 6, 2017)

Robmac said:


> The offer at the moment is 5x10ml bottles for £10.99 with free delivery Barry.
> 
> I've just ordered a mixture of flavours (nothing too fancy though), to give them a try.
> 
> ...



Good! Especially if you can get away with 6mg.  Thats very low. Mine are 18mg.  That was the problem for me with the early stuff.  There just wasnt the real throat hit, it never felt satisfying. The one I have now is superb and I really enjoy it. There are even arguments that nicotine is good for you and sharpens the brain.  Its all the other stuff in fags that will kill you.   

The biggest hurdle I had to get over was smoking while drinking.  As you know, like your good self I like a drink (Although Im cutting down now) and the leccy fag just couldnt do it for me but I got over it eventually when I got the right gear.  Ive still had the odd half a fag though in the past year if Ive really had a session but it blows the top of my head off.


----------



## jeffscarborough (Jun 6, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> Can ex smokers be compared to born again Christians/Jews/ Muslims in being more consumed by the subject than the never smoked brigade?



Yes, none purer from the purified. (Me).


----------



## izwozral (Jun 6, 2017)

Saw a guy the other day vaping on what appeared to be a small wardrobe it was that freakin big, he disappeared amongst great cumulus clouds of smoke. 
Is there a certain cache attached for the biggest vape?
To a none vaper, it did look rather silly.


----------



## john1974 (Jun 6, 2017)

yes.. 18mg I would say..I haven't dared come down from there yet ..


----------



## Robmac (Jun 6, 2017)

izwozral said:


> Saw a guy the other day vaping on what appeared to be a small wardrobe it was that freakin big, he disappeared amongst great cumulus clouds of smoke.
> Is there a certain cache attached for the biggest vape?
> To a none vaper, it did look rather silly.



Apparently there are different types of vaping Ral, and yes some try to blow the biggest cloud they can. I was behind a car the other day, and the clouds coming out of the window, you would have thought the car was on fire!

It doesn't interest me, I purely want an experience similar to smoking, with a similar amount of 'exhaust' and as small a vaping device as possible.


----------



## Hercy (Jun 6, 2017)

Quit now for 6 months vaping... 

First wee while was on a normal e cig then recently moved on to one of those big machines your talking about. 

Have to admit I did used to look at the guys at work with them and think they looked a bit daft. 

But...You don't have to create big clouds of smoke with them and the benefits for me are great. 

In general same liquid seems to be much cooler and nicer to taste in the bigger machine more flavour basically. Also get less "burnt" taste from it than I did with the wick based ones. And I quite like the roughness of the volume of vapour it simulates a ciggy more I think. 

I don't care how I look one look at my wardrobe would confirm that I guess. 

Either way am not going back to the real fags


----------



## izwozral (Jun 6, 2017)

Both my parents had Altzheimers and they both 'forgot' to smoke, it is not uncommon apparently.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 6, 2017)

izwozral said:


> Both my parents had Altzheimers and they both 'forgot' to smoke, it is not uncommon apparently.



My mates mum was a chain smoker all of her life Ral, but she forgets to smoke now she has Alzheimer's.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 6, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Apparently there are different types of vaping Ral, and yes some try to blow the biggest cloud they can. I was behind a car the other day, and the clouds coming out of the window, you would have thought the car was on fire!
> 
> It doesn't interest me, I purely want an experience similar to smoking, with a similar amount of 'exhaust' and as small a vaping device as possible.


Our Daughter works for a vaping company so always has the latest biggest most expensive etc because she can then demonstrate them at vapefest and similar festivals, she is supplied with special equipment for power vaping, her and her partner love driving up the road then blowing clouds out of the windows, I will not tell you what I think:lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jun 6, 2017)

Fortunately I have never smoked and what you've never had you never miss.I'm quite pleased I didn't because apart from causing obvious health issues the cost nowadays is prohibitive,it's nearly a tenner for a packet..Just 20 cigs a day works out at around £3500 per annum.If long term smokers stopped to think about how much they had spent over the years I think they would be shocked.Where do the young people that smoke get the money from to indulge in this expensive habit?

I could never buy a motorhome that had been owned by smokers,when we were looking at second hand vans before we bought this one there was several where we just put our heads inside the door,smelt the stale cigarettes and walked on to the next one.Mrs wakk is a reformed smoker and is more sensitive to the smell of cigarettes than me which apparently is quite common.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 6, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> Fortunately I have never smoked and what you've never had you never miss.I'm quite pleased I didn't because apart from causing obvious health issues the cost nowadays is prohibitive,it's nearly a tenner for a packet..Just 20 cigs a day works out at around £3500 per annum.If long term smokers stopped to think about how much they had spent over the years I think they would be shocked.Where do the young people that smoke get the money from to indulge in this expensive habit?
> 
> I could never buy a motorhome that had been owned by smokers,when we were looking at second hand vans before we bought this one there was several where we just put our heads inside the door,smelt the stale cigarettes and walked on to the next one.Mrs wakk is a reformed smoker and is more sensitive to the smell of cigarettes than me which apparently is quite common.



I spent a fortune over the years Steve, 30 odd fags a day, and I've smoked since I was 11, although obviously not 30 a day back then!

About 3 years ago, I switched to roll ups, and I get all of my baccy duty free, so it now costs me about a fiver a week or thereabouts. Still money going up in smoke, but I do enjoy a fag. Roll ups aren't quite as bad for you as taylor mades either, but still not good.


----------



## Tezza (Jun 6, 2017)

Started off vaping maybe 7 years ago. Even started a little vaping business online and at MH shows. Don't bother now though. When we started vaping we use to use 32 mg which we use to import from China. But now we make our own juice and have got the strength down to 26 mg. anything less and we don't get the throat  hit . Plus it's a lot cheaper to make your own and you know exactly what's in the mix.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 6, 2017)

Tezza said:


> Started off vaping maybe 7 years ago. Even started a little vaping business online and at MH shows. Don't bother now though. When we started vaping we use to use 32 mg which we use to import from China. But now we make our own juice and have got the strength down to 26 mg. anything less and we don't get the throat  hit . Plus it's a lot cheaper to make your own and you know exactly what's in the mix.



My son makes his own, so we may pool our resources.


----------



## barryd (Jun 6, 2017)

This is all I use.  Cheap battery and the Kangatech mini tank thing.   I tried a couple of years ago a more expensive device but it broke after a couple of months and I decided it was pointless spending load of money on these big expensive devices.  I just wanted to replicate a normal menthol cig and I have.

This is me vaping while reading this thread. 







I am conscious you look a bit of a knob smoking one so want to be discrete.  I gather its just water vapour that comes out but I wish they did them with no vapour at all to be honest.  I got bollocked in Tescos once for sitting in the corner waiting for Mrs D to do the shopping when some jobsworth come running over telling me that they could be fined £2000 for me smoking in there.  I went along with it but I think he was talking crap.

Oh one more thing.  Never leave one of these things charging on the cheap USB chargers unattended.  Ive had two chargers overheat to the point of melting.  You smell them before they burst into flames though.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 6, 2017)

barryd said:


> ......... I got bollocked in Tescos once for sitting in the corner waiting for Mrs D to do the shopping when some jobsworth come running over telling me that they could be fined £2000 for me smoking in there.  I went along with it but I think he was talking crap.



I'm sure that most department stores employ a vaper Barry.

He sits behind the door smoking fresh baked bread flavour.


----------



## Caz (Jun 6, 2017)

I switched to vaping the week before Christmas last year. I bought the gubbins from the local vaping shop but I then found that the ones in Poundland are just as good. 

I have 3 now, the vaping shop one, one my daughter gave me and the Poundland one (the battery, cable & clearomizer kit costs a fiver, then replacement clearomizers and 10ml bottles of e-liquid are, of course, £1 each).

I keep trying different flavours, I like a bit of variety. At the moment I have a tobacco, a menthol & a cherry flavour on the go.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 6, 2017)

barryd said:


> For those of you still smoking have you tried electric vaping?  I tried for years to quit and never managed it.  A couple of years ago I started vaping and cut down considerably on full fat real fags, mainly kept them for when boozing.  About a year or so ago I knocked the real fags on the head.   The vaping kit now is so good there really isnt a need to smoke real fags anymore.  I tried various kits for years and they never really cut the mustard but they do now.
> 
> All I smoke is menthol juice.  Its cheap as chips now and I get batteries off ebay which last about three to six months for a fiver or so.  a little glass Kanga tank and coil for about another fiver and a bottle of Menthol juice for less than two quid lasts a week.
> 
> Its worked for me and I feel so much better for it.



electric vaping ,oh yes i did ,found it quite satisfying and i had no thought of a cig ,untill the day came when i developed what the doctor and the hospital refered to as popcorn chest . now i have never suffered any real effects on my chest through the dreaded weed to be honnest even after some 50 years of inhaling cig smoke,cigar smoke and pipe smoke . or for that matter inhailing asbestos dust ,coal dust ,foundry fumes all my working life and the general shat thats floating about in this pristine air we all breath from the first breath i took on leaving the warmth of my dear motheres womb . BUT VAPING OIL  from those bloody leccy cig things put me on my back and in hospital hardly able to breath and took many months to recover from according to the experts the oil present in the vapour can collect in the lungs and cause breathing difficulties similer to the tar build up from tobacco ,so now i smoke good old tobacco and feel much better , mind you i am not being cocky or clever ,theres still time for the tobacco smoke to get me i suppose


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 6, 2017)

People who smoke must have never got away from the dummy tit habit as a child and just kept it up into adulthood,bet you think this thread sucks.


----------



## huntsman (Jun 6, 2017)

i think its sad that some people have nothing better to do than watch other people to see how many sigarets they smoke its there choice even if they were to smoke inside there van or not ibwould never judge some one for doingcwhst ever they want in there own property


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jun 6, 2017)

*Passive consequences*

We stopped smoking back in 2000 for financial reasons, even back then !! It was only some years later that we became aware of the "passive" issues. As ex smokers we soon grew intolerant of being near smokers  but thankfully the smoking ban arrived which is great. Unfortunately there is still a deadly curse....the culprits who take a massive last "drag" then rush back through a door into a public area (often having dumped the stub in doorway!!) The breath that they then exhale for the next 30 to 60 seconds is actually twice as cancerous to third parties as what the smoker inhaled in the first place !! (and stinks twice as bad as original smoke) Not a lot of people know that !!! It makes me cringe when parents chuck a fag on the ground then pick their kid out of the pran....aarrrggg. 
It's a free country.....do what you like....just be considerate to the rest of us ...Maja


----------



## andromeda (Jun 7, 2017)

*Giving up altogether*

Have any of you who are using vale thingys considered that you may have a habit to break rather than an addiction? If vaping is your way to giving up perhaps nicotine wasn't your issue but rather having something habitually in your hands or mouth. Back in the dark ages I used to run stop smoking groups and there were loads of tips to get round those habits. You could possibly save yourselves money and future heartache by looking into them if you haven't already done so.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 7, 2017)

maja07 said:


> We stopped smoking back in 2000 for financial reasons, even back then !! It was only some years later that we became aware of the "passive" issues. As ex smokers we soon grew intolerant of being near smokers  but thankfully the smoking ban arrived which is great. Unfortunately there is still a deadly curse....the culprits who take a massive last "drag" then rush back through a door into a public area (often having dumped the stub in doorway!!) The breath that they then exhale for the next 30 to 60 seconds is actually twice as cancerous to third parties as what the smoker inhaled in the first place !! (and stinks twice as bad as original smoke) Not a lot of people know that !!! It makes me cringe when parents chuck a fag on the ground then pick their kid out of the pran....aarrrggg.
> It's a free country.....do what you like....just be considerate to the rest of us ...Maja



If your statement about the dangers of passive smoking are correct I wonder how you account for the continued existence of human life on earth after my generation put up with cigarette smoke in the home, cinema, public transport, restaurants and even in the doctors surgery?


----------



## izwozral (Jun 7, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I'm sure that most department stores employ a vaper Barry.
> 
> He sits behind the door smoking fresh baked bread flavour.



Pubs do beer flavoured/scented vape I believe?


----------



## barryd (Jun 7, 2017)

andromeda said:


> Have any of you who are using vale thingys considered that you may have a habit to break rather than an addiction? If vaping is your way to giving up perhaps nicotine wasn't your issue but rather having something habitually in your hands or mouth. Back in the dark ages I used to run stop smoking groups and there were loads of tips to get round those habits. You could possibly save yourselves money and future heartache by looking into them if you haven't already done so.



I suppose it would be better to just not smoke anything but I tried several times to quit before Vaping came along and it was just awful.  Couldnt do it and I never smoked that many anyway. 10 to 20 a day (usually about 15).  Even when the first vape devices came out within 48 hours I felt almost suicidal!  I do wonder though now ive packed up the real fags if I stopped vaping what would happen.  I think most people cut down the MG's slowly when vaping and some get down to zero.  I guess I work on the principle that its 95% healthier than normal cigarettes which has to be a positive to me considering the stuff Ive done to my body over the last thirty years or so.


----------



## Caz (Jun 7, 2017)

andromeda said:


> Have any of you who are using vale thingys considered that you may have a habit to break rather than an addiction? If vaping is your way to giving up perhaps nicotine wasn't your issue but rather having something habitually in your hands or mouth. Back in the dark ages I used to run stop smoking groups and there were loads of tips to get round those habits. You could possibly save yourselves money and future heartache by looking into them if you haven't already done so.



I think you are probably correct. I ruined my teeth by eating sweets in the car when the Government stopped me smoking in it. I keep sugar free ones in the van now to stop me vaping too much whilst driving - the danger being that they have a slight laxative effect if I eat too many. You just can't win.


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 7, 2017)

I've had numerous types of kit over the last 6 1/2 years , I decided I had to quit when I was smoking around 60 (sixty) a day , I couldn't function until I'd had 2 or 3 first thing in the morning . However I started vaping with the very basic kits available back then and I quit the cigs within 3 weeks .

I had a bit of a blip 4 years ago when I lost my wife and immediatley reached out for fags , but again with vaping I'm down to a couple of rollies a day.
Which for now I'm satisfied with , but going back to the op , since I first quit I haven't smoked in my house or any of my vehicles and wouldn't even consider it , my house has been more or less decorated through , if previous owners of my mh had smoked in it , you wouldn't know now because I've cleaned the upholstery and fitted new carpet and curtains.

I also make up my own menthol for vaping and bought 5 litres of nicotine liquid at 72mg before the TPD took hold , so plenty to keep me going for a while.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 7, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> People who smoke must have never got away from the dummy tit habit as a child and just kept it up into adulthood,bet you think this thread sucks.



now then trev i left the dummy behind ,yes i still suck on the ciggy  but the other bit  will never lose that craving .


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 7, 2017)

well this aversion to others smoking .the anti smokers lobby are free to complain about us smokers ,i have no complaints to them realy after all we live in a free society ,mind you they dont realise that do they with all there moans and groans . we spent a nice day at that beamish museum and they have a little train ,well two of them to be precise ,one steam and another diesel ,to get to the station you walk over a bridge over the line .now when either train goes under the bridge you get all the crud smoke you expect and there is always a crowd on the bridge and they stand there and get enveloped in smoke , they love it . now then i stood among them and lit up a rather fat rolly just to see the reaction to my ciggy smoke ,i was nearly linched  . many told me how disguting i was and some even shouted they had children with them , then the train passed under enveloping everybody in smoke .i thought how stupid they were and how foolish they sounded ,and i told them so . they had all breathed in the equivelent of a hundred cigs at least . shows the mentality of those non smokers there that day . i am off for a cig now  before it starts raining .


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Jun 7, 2017)

andromeda said:


> Have any of you who are using vale thingys considered that you may have a habit to break rather than an addiction? If vaping is your way to giving up perhaps nicotine wasn't your issue but rather having something habitually in your hands or mouth. Back in the dark ages I used to run stop smoking groups and there were loads of tips to get round those habits. You could possibly save yourselves money and future heartache by looking into them if you haven't already done so.



I quit by going on 20 toothpicks a day. 
It's much easier to give up smoking when you WANT to rather than when you think you ought to.

No doubt in a few years a lot of people will be looking for some compo from the vaping industry for unforseen health injuries. 

Mr B.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 7, 2017)

huntsman said:


> i think its sad that some people have nothing better to do than watch other people to see how many sigarets they smoke its there choice even if they were to smoke inside there van or not ibwould never judge some one for doingcwhst ever they want in there own property



True but its my taxes that pay for the bu--ers when there in hospital/self inflicted illness with tubes stuck everywhere,have you ever seen someone gasp there last due to fags,not at all nice.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 7, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> If your statement about the dangers of passive smoking are correct I wonder how you account for the continued existence of human life on earth after my generation put up with cigarette smoke in the home, cinema, public transport, restaurants and even in the doctors surgery?



And thats why im ill now, living as a child in a fog/stink, and so many others born of smokers.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Choices ?*

Well, as said in previous post, it's about personal choices as long as one doesn't impose on others. The analogy of watching the steam train go by with putting up with smokers was quite comical !!  Almost as comical as the nostalgic references to the past where "it's a miricle we all survived".  Sadly these cuddly graspings of the past don't help those of today struggling to survive (as Trev mentions) the consequences of the smoking era. Only idiots ignore the fact that smoking is now well recognized as being highly hazardous to those who indulge and also extremely dangerous for those subjected to exhalations from persons just stubbing out a fag. Do the research....getting tiresome now....Maja


----------



## Tezza (Jun 7, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> True but its my taxes that pay for the bu--ers when there in hospital/self inflicted illness with tubes stuck everywhere,have you ever seen someone gasp there last due to fags,not at all nice.



Apperently it costs the NHS 5 bill a year . .........but smokers contribute 12 bill a year.

edit , and that is why no govt will ban them completely.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Jun 7, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> True but its my taxes that pay for the bu--ers when there in hospital/self inflicted illness with tubes stuck everywhere,have you ever seen someone gasp there last due to fags,not at all nice.



It`s the smokers taxes that pays for the smoking related illnesses Trev,  not yours


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 8, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> True but its my taxes that pay for the bu--ers when there in hospital/self inflicted illness with tubes stuck everywhere,have you ever seen someone gasp there last due to fags,not at all nice.



your taxes ,what about smokers taxes smokers taxes ,i belive amounting to quite a few billion a year collected through tobacco tax ,if the government chose not to spend it on the nhs then its not my fault i pay for any treatment i should need . suppose i could complain about the millions it costs a year for amature sports injuries ,go to a/e any weekend see the amount of people with sprains and broken bones from kicking a ball round a field for fun the joggers that fall and bust a bone of have a coronary .the millions for overweight pie eaters how much will drunks cost the nhs this weekend ,but its ok just a laugh to get pissed out of your mind and take up police time and money ,ambulace staff's time and money then kick feck out of some nurse or doctor that could be dealing with a poorly person ..yes many do gasp there last through cigs but you pays yer money and takes your choice nobody puts a gun to your head and makes you smoke luck of the draw i suppose  but there's many more go through life and a long life unaffected aswell .personaly ive not known one person die of lung cancer caused by smoking but a couple with skin cancer  and one with a brain tumour ,they as far as i know dident smoke . i dont think ive cost our national health anything with my habit like many others out there ,yet ive cost many thousands through accidents at work and play.oh ive cost them a few grand at least with those bloody lectric cig things though


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 11, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> And thats why im ill now, living as a child in a fog/stink, and so many others born of smokers.



Fortunately not dead though.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 11, 2017)

maja07 said:


> Well, as said in previous post, it's about personal choices as long as one doesn't impose on others. The analogy of watching the steam train go by with putting up with smokers was quite comical !!  Almost as comical as the nostalgic references to the past where "it's a miricle we all survived".  Sadly these cuddly graspings of the past don't help those of today struggling to survive (as Trev mentions) the consequences of the smoking era. Only idiots ignore the fact that smoking is now well recognized as being highly hazardous to those who indulge and also extremely dangerous for those subjected to exhalations from persons just stubbing out a fag. Do the research....getting tiresome now....Maja



I don't disagree with the fact passive smoking isn't good for you, taking me out of the idiot bracket, but I do object to the anti smoking lobby using over egged statements in their propaganda and others repeating them.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 11, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> Can ex smokers be compared to born again Christians/Jews/ Muslims in being more consumed by the subject than the never smoked brigade?



Yes we are worse than anyone who has never smoked I think it's our inner embarrassment of knowing that we smelled that bad lol
19 years a recovering nicotine addict.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 11, 2017)

Like you I gave up about twelve years ago, mainly because I was fed up of being treated as a pariah. I still find it hard to believe a statement given by Cancer Research on their website, however, which reads "two thirds of long term smokers will be killed by their habit". Would that be at the age of 70, 80 or 90? But then I don't go along with the notion of being nannied.


----------

